# Minnesota's Trade Deadline Watch



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The official thread to keep an eye on the trade deadline for the Wolves and their opponents. The Minny rumors have quieted recently, but I have to think the front office is trying to do something. Post any trade deadline rumors in here if you don't mind, so we can keep the posts all together. 




So, what do you guys think the chances are of Minny pulling off a trade? Honestly, I'm thinking something like 60/40. Minny seems to be too conservative to rip off multiple trades, but with a big expiring contract and a disappointing season thus far, I think a trade will go down. The chances are though that Minny isn't going to get anything great in return for a guy like Latrell Sprewell, so that's a reason for me to doubt that a trade will go down.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I think the main question is of whether owner Glen Taylor wants to continue paying huge luxury tax. He says he doesn't want to take back big contracts wrapped up in long years in a trade.
If we can hit a home run in a spree trade (Kidd most recent rumor) then i think taylor would do take the luxury tax hit. Otherwise i think we just let spree and Ervin Johnson expire at the end of the year. and then we will still owe luxury tax, but it will be minimal. Then we have to hope to get someone good to take the MLE (i dont know free agents off the top of my head) and hope to finally get a good first round pick (hey maybe stern will rig it so we win the lottery)that can bring some energy and contribute right away (like josh howard did for dallas).

So, overall i put it at a 15% chance we make any trade at all. And almost no chance that we trade Spree (i bet that 3yr 21mill he passed up is looking pretty good to him right now).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I have no idea for who, but I think Portland is the most likely trade partner for Minny.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

We will probably do nothing.....


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> We will probably do nothing.....


I'd go as far as to put money on that. We definately need to do something, but I'm fairly certain that we're not gonna do anything.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The only guy any team wants from us is kg. And we know we will not be trading him soon....


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

If the Wolves do nothing by the trade deadline I will have no hope in the Wolves' future. 

We are at a disappointing and pathetic 27-27 record and currently out of the Playoffs. Doing nothing is not the correct logic to use in this situation. We have old players with large contracts that will expire soon (Spree's after this season and Cassell's next year). Teams that are looking to rebuild or make runs at big free-agent names like: Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Larry Hughes, Antoine Walker, and quite a few others too.

Next season is next season, this season is now. Holding on to Spree's contract to expire does nothing for the Wolves...it just saves Glen Taylor a couple dollars. If Spree isn't traded by the deadline, I will know what the intentions of this organization truly is...and that is to make money, rather than to win a championship.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Flanders, what happens if the only offers for Sprewell aren't good? Would you still opt to trade Sprewell or would you rather just let his contract run out? If Minny takes on a long-term contract in return for Sprewell that isn't too good, wouldn't that leave Minny in a worse position than they are now?


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

> Flanders, what happens if the only offers for Sprewell aren't good? Would you still opt to trade Sprewell or would you rather just let his contract run out? If Minny takes on a long-term contract in return for Sprewell that isn't too good, wouldn't that leave Minny in a worse position than they are now?


I don't think Timberwolves management would be stupid enough to take on a long term contract if the player isn't going to help this team. But, if it were the case, I wouldn't do any trades that won't benefit this team. So, trading Sprewell for crap would not be one of my options. 

Though I think that any offer for Spree would be good. Realistically, the Wolves can't do that bad with trading Spree's contract. I would suppose that 14 million off the books is appealing. I'm optimistic we'll get something done, if not, McHale should be fired. Taylor too. :biggrin:


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

> The Celtics are in first place in the Atlantic Division, but reports are circulating that Gary Payton is available. One rumor has him going to Minnesota in exchange for Sam Cassell.
> 
> "I don't pay attention to none of that, neither," said Payton. "After what's happened the last two years with my trades [from Seattle to Milwaukee, then LA to Boston], all this stuff is a business for me. If they called me today or tomorrow and said, `You've got to move, Gary,' I'm going to pack my bags up and I'm going to move on to the next place and I'm going to be good with it.
> 
> "But I'm not going to go too many more places. I'm not going to keep changing to different area codes. This [next move] is going to be the last for me. If it happens again, I'm going to have to just hang it up then."


What do I think? I really don't see how this helps us much. I'm expecting better things to come along. Gary is a good player, but he's getting old...just like our team. Maybe there will be other players involved from both teams (Ricky Davis? Wally Szczerbiak? Sprewell? Hopefully...Paul Pierce?).

I just really don't see much of a difference with a Sam Cassell-Gary Payton swap. If this is what McHale thinks will save our season, then we are doomed.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Minnesota trades: Ndudi Ebi (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
PF Mark Madsen (2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
PF Eddie Griffin (8.0 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.3 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: Milos Vujanic (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
C Steven Hunter (4.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.2 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
C Jake Voskuhl (2.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -3.3 ppg, -3.8 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 

Phoenix trades: Milos Vujanic (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
C Steven Hunter (4.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.2 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
C Jake Voskuhl (2.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.8 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: Ndudi Ebi (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
PF Mark Madsen (2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
PF Eddie Griffin (8.0 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +3.3 ppg, +3.8 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Minnesota and Phoenix being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Minnesota and Phoenix had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


This season is about over. Why not bring in a prospect in pg vujanic? I dont see us making a blockbuster but i dont see why we wouldnt do this deal. Phenoix wants to make a run this year. They bring in some front court help.

thoughts?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Eddie Griffin is better than Hunter and Voskuhl, but that leaves Phoenix even more undersized. 



I'd forgotten about Vujanic....I wonder how he's doing overseas?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I'm hoping for a mircale, "Hallelujah!" trade... so disappointing that we need to hope for a trade.

I don't know what Taylor wants to do... the max payroll approach isn't working, and it would be pretty sick to force rebuilding on KG, not that he wanted the team to slack. I suppose he can hedge and let Spree's deal actually relieve his pocketbook (unlike Brandon) and Erv's, too. We're pretty cooked if we can't win a lot without non-KG rebounding and we have Hudson, Hassell, and Wally locked up with Griffin and Madsen expiring. Plus we're like New York in that we can't get a realy good draft pick if we're stuck in mediocrity.

It's up to him if he wants to use the MLE this summer... I don't know if there's anything out there but he probably will use it if Spree expires (well, his deal. Rats.). I dunno... 2 months of SAR (for example) and a missed FA or Griffin lost or the MLE to use, but it could be a bust signing... *sigh*


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't want anything short of a blockbuster deal. There are many names out there that are on the trading block that i wouldn't mind having on this team. Though somewhat ludacris is the possibility of a Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Jason Kidd, or Baron Davis coming here...there are also a couple guys that could help this team such as Kurt Thomas, Donyell Marshall, Maurice Taylor...I desperately don't want the wolves to stand idley by and watch the trade deadline come and go. I can't spare the though of having to watch another 28 games of sam cassell sitting on the bench and latrell sprewell playing like ish'. I might be over-reacting because if the season ends the way the first 54 games have been played, then take the salaries off the books and there better be something going on in the off-season because it's only obvious a change is necessary. I just want to see something done. Firing Flip was not the solution regardless of how they play from here on out. All I know is, I want McHale out of there too. Bring in PHIL JACKSON!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Minnesota trades: PG Sam Cassell (14.3 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 5.8 apg in 28.1 minutes) 
SG Fred Hoiberg (5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.1 minutes) 
PF Eddie Griffin (8.0 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.3 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PF Danny Fortson (8.5 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 0.2 apg in 17.7 minutes) 
PF Vladimir Radmanovic (12.5 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 30.2 minutes) 
SG Ronald Murray (5.6 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 14.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.6 ppg, +1.1 rpg, and -5.1 apg. 

Seattle trades: PF Danny Fortson (8.5 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 0.2 apg in 17.7 minutes) 
PF Vladimir Radmanovic (12.5 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 30.2 minutes) 
SG Ronald Murray (5.6 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 14.9 minutes) 
Seattle receives: PG Sam Cassell (14.3 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 5.8 apg in 28.1 minutes) 
SG Fred Hoiberg (5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.1 minutes) 
PF Eddie Griffin (8.0 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.6 ppg, -1.1 rpg, and +5.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Minnesota and Seattle being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Minnesota and Seattle had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.



wolves' lineup

pg- murray/ hudson/ carter
sg- sprewell/ hassell/ murray
sf- szczerbiak/ radmonavic/ ebi
pf- garnett/ fortson/ madsen/radmonavic
c- olowokandi/ fortson/ thomas/ johnson

What im trying to say is that this trade makes our team a lot more versitile. We get a lot younger. I like how our team looks this way anywayz. I would love to see us resign murray and radmonavic this summer with the money we get from spree.

second trade, very minor but helps
wolves trade : 
ndudi ebi
2005 first round pick

wolves get from suns:
steven hunter
milos vujanic


We get hunter and vujanic for the future. WE NEED UM!

I would expect the wolves to move huddy this summer if milos decides to come over and play.....


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I don't think trading with divisional rivals is the smartest thing to do. We don't want them to get better and they don't want us to get better...

Though I like the idea of getting Ronald Murray. :biggrin:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Wolves and Blazers should have traded AT LEAST Cassell and Sprewell for NVE and Derek Anderson...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This is pretty absurd out of Minnesota. Teams were obviously willing to deal, and Minnesota sat back status-quo. Baron Davis was traded for scraps, Chris Webber was traded for scraps, Keith Van Horn was traded for scraps, Antoine Walker was traded for Payton, etc. It would be a different story if teams weren't willing to deal, but since there was so much activity that's not an excuse at all.



Maybe McHale knows what he is doing. The again, maybe not. Teams were looking for expiring contracts, and Sprewell and Johnson together equals a very nice cap relief for next season.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

While watching the pathetic Wolves-Clippers game last night, one of the announcer said that there were "tons" of trade offers to us, but i guess mchale thinks we are better off struggling to put up 80 points on the freaking clippers with these chumps :curse:


----------

